# Swedish: t.f.



## Södertjej

Det följande står på en protokoll

Rätten
*t.f.* rådmannen (namn)

Vad står t.f. för?

Tack på förhand


----------



## dinji

Södertjej said:


> Det följande står på en protokoll
> 
> Rätten
> *t.f.* rådmannen (namn)
> 
> Vad står t.f. för?
> 
> Tack på förhand


 
"tjänsteförrättande" som är motsatsen till "ordinarie"


----------



## Södertjej

Tusen tack Dinji.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> "tjänsteförrättande" som är motsatsen till "ordinarie"


Jag har aldrig sett denna förklaring. "Tillförordnade" står det i de flesta svenska förkortningsordböcker. Betydelsen är densamma, alltså tillfällig, vikarierande.

Var har du sett 'tjänsteförrättande'?

/Wilma


----------



## dinji

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag har aldrig sett denna förklaring. "Tillförordnade" står det i de flesta svenska förkortningsordböcker. Betydelsen är densamma, alltså tillfällig, vikarierande.
> 
> Var har du sett 'tjänsteförrättande'?
> 
> /Wilma


 
Jag tror faktiskt på din ordbok, "tillförordnade" påminner mig om någon språkvårdsdiskussion tidigare och är säkert forkortningens officiella betydelse. Ett (eventuellt felaktigt) bruk av "tjänsteförrättande" kanske också är mer allmänt i Finland. För bruket i Sverige: se under den här linken: *http://tinyurl.com/5hyz24*


----------



## Södertjej

Tack igen!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

dinji said:


> Jag tror faktiskt på din ordbok, "tillförordnade" påminner mig om någon språkvårdsdiskussion tidigare och är säkert forkortningens officiella betydelse. Ett (eventuellt felaktigt) bruk av "tjänsteförrättande" kanske också är mer allmänt i Finland. För bruket i Sverige: se under den här linken: *http://tinyurl.com/5hyz24*


Tack för länken. Det används uppenbarligen i Sverige också, men inte alls lika ofta som tillförordnad. Jag såg i SAOB att tjänsteförrättande mest används i Finland, och det är givetvis då inte felaktigt, utan finlandssvenskt, och jag kan förstå varför man i så fall tolkar förkortningen så som du gjorde!   

Enligt Språknämnden skall förkortningen för tillförordnad tydligen skrivas tf. De säger också att "Den som är _tillförordnad _har formellt förordnats att inneha en tjänst under en viss tid. Det används därför om högre tjänster som omgärdas av regelverk: chefer, vd:ar, professorer, kyrkoherdar och generaldirektörer. " Hela texten här.

Jag förutsatte att Södertjejs fråga kom från svenska förhållanden. Detta skall man givetvis inte förutsätta automatiskt, men det är lätt hänt... 

/Wilma


----------



## Lugubert

Tjänsteförrättande (tjf) ser jag i Sverige som en militär term.

Och det är *ett* protokoll.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni ha. Jo, det är ett svenskt dokument.

Och visst är det ett, jag ändrade min ursprungliga mening och märkte inte att "ett" var kvar. Tyvärr går det inte att ändra på det nu.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lugubert said:


> Tjänsteförrättande (tjf) ser jag i Sverige som en militär term.


Har det samma betydelse i militära kretsar, alltså en icke-ordinarie personal?

/Wilma


----------



## Lugubert

Efter att ha Googlat ett tag inser jag att tjf är minst lika vanligt i civila sammanhang. Utan klara belägg får jag en känsla av att tjf gör ett jobb som någon annan normalt gör, men utan att ändra sin befattning (eller lön?). Tf har tillfälligt en högre befattning (och lön?).


----------

